# Ksport kontrol pro?



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

Does any one have these yet? If so how do you like them and do you have any pics?
I just ordered a set today and im pretty excited!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

[/URL] rotiformed cruze by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm on my second pair. Best.


----------



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

Is that all the way down? What's size wheels?! I love it!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

HMDracing said:


> Is that all the way down? What's size wheels?! I love it!


pretty much the shock is right above the axle.Ksports adjust differently than other coilovers.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------

